# Adam de la Halle what are the best cds and complete work of this gentelman



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i discover his work on Capella de minister ars antiqua cd, his songs whit instrumentation or lovely pure magic, i wonder if there are complete cd of Adam de la Halle whit instrumentation worth checking out, when i heard his work i was blowen away.

I heard the naxos of Adam de la Halle it did not impress me i did not buy it, but they may be more to this class act '' chansonier'' can you guy give me detail on this man complete output and the best cds
to get.

If i like this guy who should i lisen to??

Anyone here like this classical composer?
were there classical composer more interresting than him during his era
this foggy early medieval lore era.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Since i discover his work on Capella de minister ars antiqua cd, his songs whit instrumentation or lovely pure magic, i wonder if there are complete cd of Adam de la Halle whit instrumentation worth checking out, when i heard his work i was blowen away.
> 
> I heard the naxos of Adam de la Halle it did not impress me i did not buy it, but they may be more to this class act '' chansonier'' can you guy give me detail on this man complete output and the best cds
> to get.
> ...


Borden you own horizon perhaps.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

deprofundis' horizon is mighty broad as is. Centuries of Early music, 20th century stuff, some non-Classical. 

de la Halle's Robin and Marion is a classic.


----------

